# Thoroughbred - What do you think?



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know these pictures are hard to tell by,
but what is your opinions/take on this guy?

Just nice to get second opinions :wink:



















The ad doesn't say how old he is, only that he is 16 hands and is a very good, well mannered boy. Has been ridden English and Western, and current owner was training him for Eventing but has lost the time to devote to him...

THANKS!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks cute from what I can see, but the pictures are hard to see. (One's really dark).


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is that dark photo in a bigger version, she e-mailed it to me.
You can see him better.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just bumping


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I think he's super cute now that I can see him. :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

looks a little long in his pasterns - - that's all i've got 

Sure is a cutie!


----------

